# Boat build #3. Coming to a north west river this spring.



## omalson

We started welding this evening. We will see how long this one takes. This is going to be a 18 foot 72 inch wide with a 90 HP. Tiller. More pictures to come soon. Any welds that look bad are from chrome crazy. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

Learn to count omalson. This would be boat #4. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucktownboy

Gotta ask......how's the other three boats doing????

Very cool build. Hope you guys post pictures your progress of the the boat.
Bucktownboy


----------



## omalson

So far they stay on top of the water. The last build is in Rockford with my buddy. He loves it. Mine was built a year ago in August. It has held up great. Not issues at all. Welds are good and holding. One weld cracked out of all the boats and that was mine on the bow. Under the anchor tower. And the first one we built is chrome crazys. It is still going strong after 4 years and no problems. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jerrob

That sled is gonna be a beast. If ya ever wanna build a 1660 let me know.
Once again, thanks for taking us along on your builds. :coolgleam


----------



## cmueller302

Omalson's looks good on the trailer. Chromecrazy can give you a better update on durability his actually sees the water, he even added a tunnel hall this fall. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

Jerrob. Let me know. I am in the building mood. Cmuller seems like you fished out of mine this year because you couldn't produce fish. And chromes tunnel install is due to crappy driving. And if it can handle a tunnel addition mid river the boat is tough

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

**** happens. Foggy river + boat + stump = A 32" tunnel. Which was by the way very easy to pound out.
Like I've said before, you aren't living until you've been on a river with me in the fog, running wide open. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smokepole

The one that sits in rockford is a fishing machine. Definitely a well built boat guys. Rides and handles like a dream. Even in chop. No vibration thru the floor. Corners really well without any noticeable slide. PLENTY of room to fish even with 2 guys's, all their gear, coolers and dogs all at the same time. 
It also takes rocks head on and laughs them off. 
And runs thru 3" of water without hesitation. Maybe even a touch less than 3". Haven't slowed down to check. :yikes:

Not part of the hull but I absolutely love the anchor switch wired right into the tiller handle! That right there was borderline genius. :evilsmile


----------



## omni22

What gauge aluminum is hull/sides, how do you determine your dead rise? Are you using a wire feed or tig? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

The sides are 1/8" and the hull is 3/16". So far everything has been wire feed mig. I have a tig that might be used for some finish work on this one, but I'll have to get a little better with it first. 

I'm glad that Scott likes the switch, it really wasn't hard to wire that way just required a little thinking. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shift7609

Those things look sweet are you using stainless sheeting ive always wanted to build one but never have the time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

Very cool guys! Please keep updating this thread.


----------



## omalson

Aluminum

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tannhd

That boats hot yo


----------



## pikestalker

Looking forward to more pictures. Nice work!


----------



## abbatoys

Keep the updates coming, real interested in this build


----------



## Chrome Crazy

Well, I had some time this morning so I finished the long welds. And we are about ready to flip it and do the inside framing. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GuppyII

What aluminum are you using this time? Is it 6x18 sheet?


----------



## omalson

They come in 6x20 sheets. This one we ordered a 4x20 and a 6x20. Chrome crazy. Is it bad that I am nervous that mike welded? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

In Clare area if anyone wants to stop in. Pm me or email at [email protected]. should be here a few more hours today

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

We spent about 5 hours today on the boat. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gill'in time

cmueller302 said:


> View attachment 47926
> 
> This was van build #1 I thought it turned out nice. Excited to see van build #2. Omalson and chromecrazy are amazing with that welder.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wow someone spotted my van wth! Btw I sell coco to ice fisherman in the winter with it and also offer free places to warm up&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; ok sry no more drinking and typing&#127866; nice boat build enjoy following it and trolling for life partners &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## soloman

Anyone ever buy a bout from Jason Phipps Riverman custom boats in Clare MI?

Wonder what you know about him.


----------



## cmueller302

I got one had it for about 7 years solid boat and had no issues. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

I had 2 prior to building my own. I know Jason really well good guy. But I like building them so I built a few myself. The boats I had i liked. I have not been in or seen a newer one to know how they are. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

Few more hours tonight. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SullysSteelies

omalson said:


> Few more hours tonight.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Do those stringers going width wise tie into the sides for support or are they mainly for the floor? 

I've seen a lot of the customs in the state and even some of the west coast boats that only have the stringers going lengthwise which leads to A LOT of torque on the boat (twisting like wringing out a rag). If I were designing a hull it would look similar to where you're taking this one with those extra supports going width wise. It's cool to see your progress, thanks for sharing! 

P.S. If you need a motor for that bad boy get ahold of me and I'll see what I can do to make you a smokin' deal!


----------



## omalson

Yes its just for strength. And floor. 12" on center lengthwise and 12" on center width. Then out side of the top braces gets a 1 1/2 angle welded full length. Son that ties the entire floor system together and helps a ton with twist. The tackle trays are also welded full length and tied to front deck. When its all finished you should be able to pick up any corner of the boat and the entire thing will come. 0 twist. At least that's the plan. That is how the last few have worked. This one is 1 foot wider so won't know for sure till its done. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

What motor do you have? You can pm me details

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SullysSteelies

Chrome Crazy said:


> What motor do you have? You can pm me details
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


PM sent.

It looks like that design should be as solid as you could hope for. When you look at Sea Ark and Lowe in the 70 and 72 inch bottoms they are only using width wise stringers. Yes they are huge stringers, but only one direction. If I were building a boat I'd have it set up the same way as you are doing. Do you add corner gussets in the rear for extra transom support? I'm amazing so see a lot of customs without any support in the back corners. Can't wait to see it progress!


----------



## Chrome Crazy

When I get back to my computer I'll send finished pictures of the last boats framing and bracing was installed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fold'em

How much does a boat build like this cost? Id love to build my own someday. Cool build and I cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## steel eye salmon chaser

Nice build Owen and Chrome. I'm enjoying seeing the progress! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## NCL

Awesome project man. I've really enjoyed seeing the progress. What are the dimensions and wall thickness of your square tube floor bracing?


----------



## omalson

1 1/2 square 1/8 inch wall

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucktownboy

Looking awesome ! Any idea what the boat will weigh and size of motor is going on it ? Any wiring going on for lights or anchor winch next ?

Bucktownboy


----------



## bucktownboy

Looking awesome ! Any idea what the boat will weigh and size of motor is going on it ? Any wiring going on for lights or anchor winch next ?

Bucktownboy


----------



## omalson

Next step is framing the front deck. Then the tackle trays. Its about half way done with the welding portion. The front framing is very time consuming. All custom cut no similar measurements. Then paint then wiring. Its getting a 90 Yamaha 4 stroke tiller. I would guess the aluminum weight at around 900-1000 pounds. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber

omalson said:


> We started welding this evening. We will see how long this one takes. This is going to be a 18 foot 72 inch wide with a 90 HP. Tiller. More pictures to come soon. Any welds that look bad are from chrome crazy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Bad to the bone, i wish i could do that stuff, very cool.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SullysSteelies

Curious to see what the progress is on the boat as of lately?


----------



## fishhuntsmoke

Yea yea..you have a lot of us fellas droolin and wishin!! More updates if you could please and thank you! Sweet rig btw! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Crazy

Well there are not any updates as of lately. Owen and I went out of state deer hunting and now have been trying to kill deer here. I'm thinking we'll work on it again this weekend or for sure over Thanksgiving weekend. When we do we'll post updated pics.




Chrome


----------



## omalson

The front deck is almost framed. the nose is framed. The tackle trays are framed. Just need some flat pieces welded in and the nose piece welded on top and its ready for paint. Another good long afternoon and it could be ready for paint. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## davi5982

Don't you know you're not suppose to take pictures of amish, it steals their sole. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyrodder46

Looking good, can't wait to see the end results.

D


----------



## omalson

I know that's why I didn't get his face. Chrome is half Amish. So I made sure not to get any pics him. That and he is ugly. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

Also any crappy welds you can see are from chrome. Just an FYI. He had a little voltage trouble. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

What are you talking about. My welding is just fine, you were the person who made adjustments to the voltage. I caught it after the first tip had a melt down

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

So the really ugly welds were just from you with no excuse? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## davi5982

Good thing you didn't get chromes face in any of the pics, the mods would have to shut the thread down. If your camera didn't break.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFace23

Thanks for posting the progress. Nice lookin boat and love the banter that goes along with some of the posts..


----------



## Chrome Crazy

I wasn't the one welding when the voltage got changed. I was the one who found the issue.


And for the record this face has won many awards! We are not going into details as for which awards because that would get this thread shut down.


----------



## dhosera

For those of you who dont know Chrome he looks like PAUL BLART....and PAUL BLART is one pretty man indeed.


----------



## omalson

Calm down Paul. Jerry told me. Sorry for picking on you. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

I just noticed some crappy welds and figured they had to be yours. Haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cmueller302

Well I am glad you guys weren't in charge of building the arc because everything would have drowned. Do you think the boat will be ready for fall salmon? Or is the boat going to be a wedding present for Jerry's youngest daughter! 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## davi5982

cmueller302 said:


> Well I am glad you guys weren't in charge of building the arc because everything would have drowned. Do you think the boat will be ready for fall salmon? Or is the boat going to be a wedding present for Jerry's youngest daughter!
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Now that's funny.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

I ordered a pallet of flex seal! The stuff you can turn a screen door into a boat. Saves on all the welding. The boat will be ready to go by at the latest his next youngest daughters 5th birthday. 

And the his youngest daughter is relative. Since he has a new one every 9 months. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

We worked on it for a few hours Friday evening. Just touching up some welds and getting the nose cover cut and ready to bed. I have to take that to my work and have it bent there. Jerry decided we are going to do all the floors with 1/8 inch aluminum diamond plate. So we are waiting on that. The front deck will be welded in the main floor will be screwed down or riveted. Only need to finish a little on the transom and weld the tackle trays in and we are ready for the floor. Its getting close. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

SullysSteelies said:


> Wire under the trays. Stuff won't corrode as fast and when something needs to be replaced, added, removed, etc. down the road it will be a ton easier! Surprisingly, Wooldridge runs all their wiring down under their gunnels even though they have a ton of space under the floor. Gotta figure it's for a reason, and not only to make it easier for the owner to modify wiring. Just my 2 cents.




Agree 100%. The last boat that we built had all the wiring under the tackle trays. Looks good and you can get to all the wiring to modify or make repairs.


----------



## limige

Good thinking because sooner or later you've gotta run replace or add wires..

Pretty awesome work, makes me want to take up welding


----------



## The Ghettoblaster

Chrome Crazy said:


> The boat hit the paint booth today.
> Primer and then sprayed with Raptor Tintable bedliner
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Chrome, I like the bed liner! My friend's Stealth Craft has it inside and on the bottom outside. Bulletproof! I'm going to replace my floors this summer and was thinking about doing that instead of vinyl again... my only concern is if you screw the floor down before you spray the bed liner, its got to be quite a pain in the A-- to get them out if you need to get under the floor for some reason. But you wouldn't want to screw them down after or you are going to have water penetrating at every screw hole.


----------



## Chrome Crazy

The Ghettoblaster said:


> Chrome, I like the bed liner! My friend's Stealth Craft has it inside and on the bottom outside. Bulletproof! I'm going to replace my floors this summer and was thinking about doing that instead of vinyl again... my only concern is if you screw the floor down before you spray the bed liner, its got to be quite a pain in the A-- to get them out if you need to get under the floor for some reason. But you wouldn't want to screw them down after or you are going to have water penetrating at every screw hole.



The floor was sprayed first. Then holes drilled. Then screwed down. Being that is floor is diamond plate I don't think there will be any issues with water getting into the screw holes. On the wood floors that we have done they to are screwed down without any issues yet. 


If you are concerned about water getting into a wood floor I would spray it with the bed liner, drill your screw holes, then fill the screw holes with silicone before screwing the floor down. This would help stop water from getting into the wood. Just an idea.


----------



## steel eye salmon chaser

Thanks for the insight Chrome! I have enjoyed watching the build! Great work to you and Owen! Hope to see you on the water soon. Our paths have crossed before. I have Scott's old boat.


----------



## The Ghettoblaster

That was posted from my old account...was still logged in on my phone. Sorry.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

The boat it looking sweet guys! What motor are you gonna use?


----------



## omalson

It is getting a 90 HP Yamaha. Tiller jet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

Are you wondering if the water will get under the paint? Between the aluminum and the liner/paint? I could see that. May need to watch that. Good point. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

I hope to get out soon. I mostly the lower river so needless to say I haven't been on the river for about 2 months. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

The boat is still waiting for the trailer then it will have the finish work to do. Wiring motor winch etc... now the focus goes to what boat to build next.. anyone have any experience building v-bottoms. Like a hewes craft or a kingfisher. Jet craft??


----------



## cmueller302

Ashley might ill ask her when she gets home from work. I like what your thinking a v bottom has some possibilities.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson

Thanks cmueller.


----------



## RML

Some ideas:


Running wireing, and fule lines under the floor.. Try plastic electrical counduent from front to back. glue it together like you would running underground wireing. drill out floor support beams to the right dia. and run one for fule lines and one for wireing and a third for steering cable if you like( center counsel)..If you ever need to replace or fix something simply fish tape or use old wire to pull in new wires..don't have to pull floor up..

If I were running under tackle trays I'd still use same conduent system and just use plastic or metal clamps to keep tight to the boat and under trays that way you don't have to look at spaghetti mess and nothing can get niked up or tangled in wire mess..

Clint


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE

WOW
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

